# Tired of rain and chillin'



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thursday at 10:15 AM it started raining and quit about 8:00AM Friday after 5 inches of rain accumulation. Now, Saturday, it is raining again! After 2 hours we have another 1/2 inch, so far.
Staying a little cool, too. About 45* Farenheit, 12* C, the warm weather dogs don't like rain and cold.
View attachment 141999
View attachment 141999
View attachment 142003


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lots of rain here also. Me, the dogs and goats have become part duck. 
:hide:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It rained buckets on us yesterday ...you must be getting the storms we had....I'm sorry 
It's now going down into the 20's now and for Texas that's crazy! 
Dogs and goats are miserable ...so's mama.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

It rained 7.5 inches 3 days ago here in Texas and its in the 30s now... Burrr!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

It's super soggy/rainy here (but when is it not....ugh!) Not goatie weather.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I am so impressed at how tough so many are here. We don't get much rain here. Just maybe once a week in the winter.I see some of the snow pictures and think to myself, I couldn't have goats if that was my weather. I wear long underwear jeans snowpants down jacket and knit cap outside, and it's not even under 30. I take buckets of hot water to my girls in the morning and evening. I'm such a wimp compared to most of you here.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lol DD got the crew keeping you warm bro!! same here several inches of rain flooded roads etc


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> I am so impressed at how tough so many are here.


Does not include me.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> lol DD got the crew keeping you warm bro!! same here several inches of rain flooded roads etc


I call it keeping the animals warm. lol Don't need to light heater if you cuddle up with the pets.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> It rained 7.5 inches 3 days ago here in Texas and its in the 30s now... Burrr!


I am glad most of the water fell over there.  Texas is bigger. It started raining again. Yee ha.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

The temp here will fall after this snow storm passes. new years day the temp will be about 20f
to make it more exciting i had a buck get in with the ewes. i have 10 lambs under a week old running around the barn now. more are due to come.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

fivemoremiles said:


> i have 10 lambs under a week old running around the barn now. more are due to come.


Oh No! Last year, during what I like to call "The Freeze" I had up to 6 kids running around the house! We were so unprepared. It wasn't too awful until they discovered the stairs!!!
Good luck with all your babies!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Oh No! Last year, during what I like to call "The Freeze" I had up to 6 kids running around the house! We were so unprepared. It wasn't too awful until they discovered the stairs!!!
> Good luck with all your babies!


Too funny, about the stairs. We had to block ours off for the little darlins'.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Rain is good, but not all at once.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Rain is good, but not all at once.


All at once has been going on a lot this year. Saturday morning until this morning another inch and a half.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, not fun.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey Dwarf Dad, I have a fur blanket similar to yours. A boxer, a terrier mix, 1 long hair and 1 short hair cat. Depending on the circumstances, there will be a 5 year old mini me in the pile also. We fill the couch all the way up. Cozy and comfy inside this mix, with a "family" bonding only animal lovers can understand.
:bighug:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

When my wife sits down the blanket rearranges and gets larger!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy New Year! SSDD, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day, no rain!!(woo):7up:
January 2, rain back for today and tomorrow.:bonk:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Lol! It was a perfect day on 31st! Ended 2018 great! Started 2019 in the 40's (4.4* C) and FREEZING cold rain.Its been going 2 days now!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Lol! It was a perfect day on 31st! Ended 2018 great! Started 2019 in the 40's (4.4* C) and FREEZING cold rain.Its been going 2 days now!


We're getting not just rain, but freezing rain... it hasn't gone above freezing yet today I have a half inch plus of ice on everything!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> We're getting not just rain, but freezing rain... it hasn't gone above freezing yet today I have a half inch plus of ice on everything!


YIKES!! Goodness mother nature, give us a break! We live in Texas for a reason!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> YIKES!! Goodness mother nature, give us a break! We live in Texas for a reason!!


This is my front yard..all my trees and shrubs are bent over


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Just began to rain in central NC and is not supposed to clear again until Saturday. This will more than likely put us at +60 inches over normal for the year (not allowing for this being the beginning of a new year). uugghh. Before winter was official I had 11 1\2 inches of snow that had 3/4 inches freezing rain and sleet added to it the following evening. Was house bound 5 days. Rain, rain go away for just a little while.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It's been raining here in Texas (south east) so much. 2-4 days each week for the last few months. My poor goats have mud pits...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh man brother, I can SO relate! It's been raining all the time here for at least the past month. Our farm has made the transition from nice, but dead grass to a complete mud pit.

















Me in the morning, knowing that nothing but mud awaits me outside


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Wet is definetly better than frozen slick. One reason I quit driving truck over the road. Mississippi not known for snow and ice.
Three inches of rain since this morning. Goats have been crying "DAAdee" all day.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I cant imagine that much rain falling that fast. we only get 12 inches a year here.
we do get cold though. back when i was young and dumb i would lamb in February. i got schooled once i went in to the lambing barn at 11pm. came in cursing grabbed all the towels and old blankets i could find and went back out. between 12 am and 2 in the morning i had 10 ewes lamb. i had 20 wet lambs on the ground and the temp was -10 F. didnt loose a lamb that night. And i never lambed in Feb again.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We are sure having fun now! From yesterday morning, January 2, until this morning five and one eighth inches of rain. Still raining. Goats are still hollering at me to make it quit. 
Call me a sissy or whatever, I did not like those negative numbered temperatures up there! I like breathing through my mouth without freezing my lungs! Nose hairs are not , I repeat, not meant to be bristly like a hair brush!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

we have gotten more rain in the past 4 days than we have EVER gotten in January!! I'm telling you it was pouring!! It finally died down though but we got 2.5 inches just today! 8 inches total this year!! (2019) :bonk: mg:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Um, can you all please send some of that rain over here? I will gladly take it! We haven't had rain in months! Everything has been dead/dying since May last year. We got probably 4 rainstorms last year total. With the occasional sprinkling that lasted 10 minutes. I'm tired of hooking up sprinklers. So if you would all be so kind to send it on this way, it would be greatly appreciated:heehee:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Brother keep that rain! Its raining here again, I swear Noah went by and was like, hey we're loading up lol. Bonnie has been quiet but Clyde has just been mad at everything lol. I pulled up in the yard, he heard the jeep and went nuts. I was like Clyde calm down buddy! Nawl Daddy, I sure wont. :buttheads:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> we have gotten more rain in the past 4 days than we have EVER gotten in January!! I'm telling you it was pouring!! It finally died down though but we got 2.5 inches just today! 8 inches total this year!! (2019) :bonk: mg:


You get it first, pass it to me and I hand it to Mad Cat X. I haven't checked the rain gauge since emptying it this morning, It's raining out there.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It finally quit raining! I let everyone out and they all ran back in the barn cause it's cold and their feet got wet. As I was dragging them to the run, one tried to escape and accidentally knocked me on my caboose then stood there looking at me with a " how do you like it" smug look on his face. Then the brat ran full tilt back into his stall and hid .....he gives new meaning to stubborn errrrr

If I could send the rain your direction I'd do it gladly my lower pasture has looked like a lake for months and I wanted to start sub dividing it but not wearing scuba gear


----------



## mimi666 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> View attachment 142005
> View attachment 142007
> View attachment 142009
> View attachment 142011
> ...


I cannot handle anymore rain. We have a lake in our yard. It's cold.Everything is covered in mud and Petunia had 2 kids on Sunday night and we were not prepared. No matter what we do the stalls are wet and dirty, we keep cleaning them to no avail, the babies are cold and we finally brought them and mom in last night. I have had it no more rain. Any suggestions on keeping things clean when it rains this much?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mimi666 said:


> I cannot handle anymore rain. We have a lake in our yard. It's cold.Everything is covered in mud and Petunia had 2 kids on Sunday night and we were not prepared. No matter what we do the stalls are wet and dirty, we keep cleaning them to no avail, the babies are cold and we finally brought them and mom in last night. I have had it no more rain. Any suggestions on keeping things clean when it rains this much?


No idea on keeping clean. Still raining here, supposed to quit sometime tonight.
Weather says a few days of something called "sunshine" starting Saturday. Will keep you posted on what that is.
I saw Petunia's kids. Pretty babies. I like your "gray" goat too. A little too white for blue isn't she?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

We may get some of that mysterious sunshine here Saturday also. Last time it was around, I swear, it actually hurt my eyeballs seeing something other than raindrops, drizzle and grey overcast.


----------

